# People of Wellington, I need you!



## FannieClaire (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi there! 

It's likely that I'll be moving to New Zealand in July, and my favourite potential place to live is Wellington. I was born there but moved away when I was four years old, and though I've been back since then, it's only been for 1-2 weeks at a time. I don't know much about living there - which is why I need you guys to help me  Here are my questions:

1) What are the best areas to live in? I've been considering Brooklyn, Hataitai and Newtown - any thoughts on those? (I don't want to live in central Wellington)

2) More importantly - earthquakes! I don't mind them so long as they don't do much damage, but I don't really want to be around for the apocalyptic one that's bound to happen! What are your thoughts on living in an earthquake-prone area? Would you discourage anyone from moving to Wellington on that basis?

Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

FannieClaire said:


> Hi there!
> 
> It's likely that I'll be moving to New Zealand in July, and my favourite potential place to live is Wellington. I was born there but moved away when I was four years old, and though I've been back since then, it's only been for 1-2 weeks at a time. I don't know much about living there - which is why I need you guys to help me  Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


Hi FannieClaire,

I'm in Wellington and have been since we arrived in March 2012.

Best areas to live is subjective! 
It all depends what you are used to, what you are comfortable with etc etc.

Coming from the UK and having benefited from working hard all my life to afford a great home in a great semi-rural area we had spoilt ourselves and I'd be the first one to out myself as a snob! 
In my opinion, I wouldn't live in any of the suburbs you've mentioned - just not my cup of tea! 
I don't like areas around Wellington that are close to the city as they have the electricity poles and wires out in the open as well as the tram bus wires etc. Also everyone seems to leave their bins out all over the place ?
Makes these areas look really scruffy - as I said though that's just my opinion.

For me, I don't really like many places to the South of the CBD. Only a handful - Seatoun and around the bays. There are some nice houses up in Strathmore Park but a tad close to the runway for me.
If I had to live close to the city it would have to be Thorndon which is probably the only city suburb that isn't so scruffy looking.
I like clean lines and open spaces. Don't like houses on top of each other etc.
Personally, I like the Northern suburbs :-
Khandallah, some parts of Johnsonville, Churton Park, some parts of Tawa (where I live now), Aotea, Whitby, Plimmerton then up the Kapiti Coast.
In the valley, we lived in Woburn on arrival which was a really nice suburb. Also like Silverstream, Pinehaven, Trentham, Te Marua.

Earthquake wise we have been here for the recent big ones - a few 6.somethings over in the Cook Straight and near Seddon plus a few out North of Masterton and even expeienced a 7.3 I think off the coast of Taranaki.
Yes they were a bit scary but didn't give us that many issues. There was a bit of damage reported in the city and one of the old car parks was condemned but otherwise all good.
Yes apparantley Wellington is long overdue a big one and we live right smack bang on top of the fault line, but we feel the risk of being here when and if it would ever happen is tiny so feel it's worth it and I wouldn't discourage anyone from coming to live here.
What I would think about though - a clue in the name...........Windy Wellington!!!
Didn't bother me at all for the first 3 or so months. I'd say I didn't really notice the wind, but after getting the motorbike....Damn its fierce.
I noticed it every day from then on. The first year we were here the wind wasn't that bad. Just a small number of gale force days you could count on your hands, but this year there's been way more and really stong blustery days often.
So much so, we've had enough of it to the point we wanted out of Wellington.
Luckily my company has an office I can work from in Hamilton, so I put a request in for a transfer which has recently been approved.
We still have to remain here in Wellington for the rest of this year, but we'll be moving up North around November/December.
Not going to live in Hamilton - just working there. We're moving to Tauranga - somewhere near to Mount Maunganui.

Regards,


----------



## FannieClaire (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi and thanks for your detailed answer! Much appreciated!

I'll have a look into the suburbs you've mentioned. I don't really know them that well - as a young child I lived in Hataitai and I still have family in the area, which is why I'm looking into living around there. I've looked at a few other places but none of them I liked as much as the three I mentioned. But I'm always open to new ideas! 

That's reassuring about the earthquakes. If local people aren't afraid, I'm not afraid  As for the wind, to be honest, I don't mind it at all! In fact, during my time abroad I've come to miss it and I always enjoy it when I come back! Maybe I have a natural immunity to it, since I was born in Wellington  And I don't plan on getting a motorbike so that should be fine!


----------



## mrsbrightside7 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm moving to Hatatai this year!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mrsbrightside7 said:


> I'm moving to Hatatai this year!


Congrats !!!
It's not a bad wee place to be. Easy access into the city and you can easily get onto the more scenic route around through Oriental Bay to the waterfront.
Really good ride/walk/run along that route.


----------



## mrsbrightside7 (Nov 16, 2013)

That's good to hear, I do like a good scenic run! Can't wait


----------

